# Boat help near statesboro



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 30, 2017)

So this morning before work I took my cranking batter out of my boat to charge. I haven't gotten an onboard yet so it was my only no choice. When I got home from work I re attached wires and tried to crank it. Absolutely nothing. Not even a click. The tilt/trim is getting power. All the electronics have power but the motor isn't missing out somewhere. It was recently serviced and ran fine Monday. I'm thinking either my motor has some type of safety for attaching wires wrongness possibly or something else. I don't have $75 an hour to take It in nor do I have $125 for "rush service" since both marine shops are 4 weeks backed up and Rush is still 2 week waiting time.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 30, 2017)

ANY help is greatly appreciated. I'll gladly take anyone who gives any input out on a fishing trip fresh or salt. I really need the boat up and running. I have an even for the disabled coming up and will be a boater.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 31, 2017)

Once carelessly reinstalled my battery in my Jon Boat. I accidentally reversed the polarization of my battery cables. As soon if they made contact, it blew a small fuse in the motor ('04 yamaha 4stroke 15hp) designed to prevent damage from reverse polarization.
Same results. The fuse was located underneath the cowlng in the lower front part of the engine above the tiller handle.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 31, 2017)

Mines a johnson fast strike 150. Pain in the butt to get to anything


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 31, 2017)

Search for and check your inline fuse holders in the wiring inside the cowling? Possibly on your electric cables between the battery and the boat?


----------



## Grub Master (Mar 31, 2017)

I'd say it's a fuse.  Start at the switch and work from there.
Not saying I've ever done this (lol) but do you have the dead man clip installed properly?


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 31, 2017)

We took the cowl off and everything seems normal to me. But again. No experience with this type of motor at all. I really just need to get it done before the event. I'm a boater for the disabled fishing trip.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 31, 2017)

Kill switch?


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Mar 31, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Kill switch?



Kill switch is fine. Ignition and everything was replaced. In the past month


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 31, 2017)

Got to be a fuse or a breaker. Run a wire straight to the starter and see if it kicks. Positive side only.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 31, 2017)

On sad note. My ignition switch burned up one time and that's what happened. Could be the switch again. If it wasn't wired back right could be it. There are lots of wires on them and easy to cross.


----------



## tsharp (Mar 31, 2017)

If you have a volt meter I would check the voltage on the battery. Also if you have  load tester for testing batteries it would tell you the amount of amps you have. You need a fully charged battery to turn the starter. You may enough to work everything else but not enough to start you engine. Hope this helps


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 31, 2017)

I may be wrong .... but there should be a 20 amp ATO type fuse on the harness under the cowl ... Pretty hard to look at one to see if it is blowed unless you pull it or test both sides with a test light...

The fuse is in a holder cover  ... Should be close to starter ...the holder will also have a cap on it with a spare fuse in the cap ... Unless already removed...


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 1, 2017)

tsharp said:


> If you have a volt meter I would check the voltage on the battery. Also if you have  load tester for testing batteries it would tell you the amount of amps you have. You need a fully charged battery to turn the starter. You may enough to work everything else but not enough to start you engine. Hope this helps



All 3 batteries are brand new fully charged. Ignition switch is fine. The fuses were my other guess but I'm not sure what exactly I'm looking at or for....


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 1, 2017)

So today some light was shed. I had a guy helping me out and we couldn't figure it out still. He asked me if I was a believer and of course I said yes sir I am. He said pray on it. The lord will show you the way and quotes a few verses. Not even 10 minutes after he left I got the idea to pull the ignition out and low and behold. One of the wires had come out. Then next. One of my new varieties had a dead cell so it wasn't powering the motor correctly.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 1, 2017)

Glad you got it figured out


----------



## tsharp (Apr 1, 2017)

You need to give Thanks! Glad you g.ot it working


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank the Lord has a brand new meaning...!


----------



## tcward (Apr 17, 2017)

Great ending to this story!


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 17, 2017)

It was. We had one more issue that was kind of interesting. The starter got where it wasn't engaging or so I thought. Well I ended up trading out right for a boat I've been looking at for a while. I definitely Got a really good deal due to the gentlemans very unhappy wife about his "redneck" purchase. Lol. Anyways we were playing with it because he said he wanted to at least hear it crank which I was ok with. I'd never want to give someone a non working boat. Well on these engines the starter itself does not engage. It just spins and a gear comes down into it when you turn the ignition. Over the years the washer that retains that gear had just withered away and caused the gear to lock in the up position. 15 minutes of time and a 10 cent washer and the boat has been running great for him. We've "trades" back and forth since doesn't I g on who wanted to fish where. He was a really great guy to deal with and we both still get to use our boats


----------

